
The Hipster PDA (2004) - Tomte
http://www.43folders.com/2004/09/03/introducing-the-hipster-pda
======
paulrpotts
I still use this method, except I lean towards very large binder clips and
several stacks of cards (work, personal general, personal writing project). I
keep piles of blank cards on my desks at home and work and I stock up when
they are BOGO or on closeout. The key is to have so many on hand that you have
absolutely no mental barrier to using them up or recycling them.

The main things I like about it: I generally have a pen around so it's very
easy to add a note without fumbling around for any more window real estate on
my computer. I can review/purge/recycle stuff in a diner or cafe over coffee
without using a laptop. If I spill coffee on it, it doesn't matter. And it
feels good when I can recycle a card because the work it represents is either
finished or now unnecessary. Also, I don't have to worry about being unable to
look something up or organize some tasks if a battery goes dead.

